# Droopy Eyelid



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

It looks as though part of my tiel's eyelid is drooping. Its not a lot, not even the length of the white part of my finger nail, but its enough that my mom and I have noticed, and that my dad thinks its no big deal, if he sees it at all


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Pictures are always best. Can you get a close up of the eye....maybe of both for comparison?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We're going to need more detail than that to help you.  As Erinsmom said, pictures are immensely useful. 

Also, is this a new symptom, or something you've been noticing for a while? Are there any signs of irritation around the eye? Has the bird been scratching or rubbing at it?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Could it be hound dog eye? It was recently discussed: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104


----------



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

Gave my tiel an eye drop right before I posted this message. She'd been diagnosed with conjunctivitis by the vet a few weeks prior, and I'd discontinued the drops when the redness and itching stopped. The eye drops seemed to have helped this situation and the eyelid is no longer drooping.


----------

